
Amazon offers two-factor authentication for your account - _jomo
http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/amazon-offers-stronger-protection-for-your-account/
======
_jomo
I was happy to see they offered the 'Authenticator App' (HOTP) as an
alternative method, but they still asked for a backup phone number in the next
step. Pretty much every other service I've used 2FA with simply offered backup
recovery codes that you had to save somewhere, which I believe is the better
method.

